# Raceland Bags Review



## sreale22 (Mar 25, 2014)

Hey guys, I decided to try out Raceland bags on my mk4 GTI and wanted to write a review to help anyone who may be contemplating buying them. This car is my daily driver so I will be putting miles on this setup for sure and will keep everyone updated as mileage increases. First off, they are $899 shipped to your door and include a lifetime warranty. For $899 it includes the front bags, rear bags, and shocks. It does also come with the leader lines for the front bags and the necessary mounting hardware. This does not include any fittings or management. Below is a picture of everything included.





















The front struts are adjustable and have camber plates which is awesome. The rear shocks are also adjustable. Overall the quality seems to be pretty good and they felt better than I had expected. I was happy with the quality especially for the price. Only things I wish they would have included is 2 fittings for the rear bags and fittings for the front leader lines. Another thing that I personally think they should add is some sort of instruction packet. There was only a small piece of paper telling you basic things about any suspension. It would have been nice to have some sort of direction and torque specs. Installation is the same as the airlift kits so when needed we would reference that. 

Installation was fairly straight forward even though there were no instructions. You will have to drill 3 holes into your strut tower just like any other air suspension for the mk4. The rear bags did not sit flush in the rear perch so we did have to grind out a little bit of the mounting point so the bag would sit flush and not move around. It seems that some people have to do that with the Airlift kits as well. After grinding out a little bit the bag fit perfectly. 

Ride quality

As far as ride quality goes, I was very impressed with how good they feel and handle. They ride pretty stiff but I personally love stiffer suspensions so I was very pleased with them. For reference, my previous suspension was ST coilovers which were spun all the way down. The Raceland bags are a tad bit stiffer than those at the lowest setting. My sister has Bilstein PSS coilovers and they are similar to those in stiffness as well. I am running 40psi in the fronts and 35 psi in the rears at my ride height. 

Overall I am more than happy with the kit. I have over 200 miles currently and will keep everyone updated as mileage increases. Another thing I forgot to mention above is that Raceland has amazing customer service which is another huge plus in my opinion. I will update with better pictures in a few weeks! Here is how she sits with a double frame notch and no sway bar. I will be getting IDF drop plates for the rear soon. Hope this helps some of you guys out and I say if you are contemplating these to pull the trigger on them!


----------



## Miller7204 (Jul 26, 2011)

Any updates?


----------



## sreale22 (Mar 25, 2014)

Hey guys, quick update. I wish it would have been sooner but I been traveling a lot which I guess is good for the review haha so far since the install I have around 3k-3500 miles on the set up with no issues what so ever. Many of the miles have been hwy and many have been on downtown roads in Savannah Georgia. If you went to EuEx you know how bad the roads can be. They still feel like they did when installed and are saving me on these downtown roads for sure. So far I am still very pleased with them and will keep you guys updated in the future! For now here are some more pictures of how it sits. Still need to get drop plates for the rear. Let me know if anyone has any questions! 

First two pictures taken by my buddy Slater. If you ever are in the Savannah or Orlando area he's a good guy to have shoot your car. His user name on instagram is @slaterwilliams1 if you want to contact him!


----------



## Miller7204 (Jul 26, 2011)

Glad to hear they're holding up


----------



## Low_Mk4 (Jul 12, 2018)

Any updates? I know it had been a couple of years.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boosted-Romance (Mar 11, 2016)

I’m running the same setup in my 337. Race land gets a lot of hate but I have to admit, I’m pretty happy with mine also. As stated, Better instructions and maybe some extra fittings. Maybe some braided leader lines for the back as well would have been nice. All said and done though, I’d give it the gold for budget air ride for the MK4 platform.


----------



## Rod_Polo_R (Jul 18, 2018)

Do we have new news?


----------



## Rico_GTi (Apr 16, 2019)

I kindve want to know how these hold up. I’m either getting Forge Coilovers or these and I’d like to know about longevity


----------



## Jackskellington 1984 (Jun 25, 2021)

Rico_GTi said:


> I kindve want to know how these hold up. I’m either getting Forge Coilovers or these and I’d like to know about longevity


Mine ride rough as hell MK6 GTi I believe it's worse than my air ride slam series I didn't realize they had no dampening on them but the price is right I guess I got a dead set kit new engine mounts and control arm ball joint sway bar and bushing going to put all that and get an alignment I'll let you know if it's any better


----------

